# dandelion



## psych (Jan 3, 2017)

BESIDES DIET

Has anyone used dandelion root to manage bloat?
If so what dosage? Cause I keep seeing people vaguely say to use it, but no dosage.


----------



## Sully (Jan 3, 2017)

It's supposed to be a natural diuretic. Whether it works for you is very individual. I use to have some competitors that swore by it, and others that said it did nothing. Follow the dosing recommendation on the bottle and adjust up as you see necessary.


----------



## psych (Jan 15, 2017)

2g 3 times a day....perfect.  I can tie my shoes now LOL


----------



## Sully (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## psych (Jan 16, 2017)

Dont take that much! To dry now!!!


----------



## Sully (Jan 16, 2017)

psych said:


> Dont take that much! To dry now!!!



For serious? How long did you take that dose for?


----------



## psych (Jan 16, 2017)

I kept ramping it up from 2g a day up by .5g over a week  to 6g the past 3 days.  Today I went to deadlfit and just kept cramping.  I was upping ti to see how the edema in my legs went down from the bloat and how i wasn't out of breath walking etc.  To much water loss for powerlifting.  

Gonna stay around 4 grams.  This way I got a sweet power bloat but not dying laying down .


----------



## psych (Jan 17, 2017)

Also a website i read talked about testicular damage from the liquid version of dandilion root extract tea on rats.  Prob of in humans but high doses in rats caused lower testosterone

https://examine.com/supplements/taraxacum-officinale/


----------



## Sully (Jan 19, 2017)

psych said:


> Also a website i read talked about testicular damage from the liquid version of dandilion root extract tea on rats.  Prob of in humans but high doses in rats caused lower testosterone
> 
> https://examine.com/supplements/taraxacum-officinale/



Yet another reason to use gear!


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 12, 2017)

I remember this being recommended years ago but I haven't heard of anyone using it in a long time


----------

